# Looks like I'm buying some DVC



## Mosescan (Feb 26, 2018)

Well it looks like I'm joining the ranks of the DVC owners. My offer was just accepted for AKV. 320 points at $110/point. There are 320 banked from 2017 as well as all 2018 and 2019 points. It is a March use year. Now lets see if it passes ROFR. I'm hopeful that it will. If not, back to the drawing board.

Cheers,


----------



## capjak (Feb 26, 2018)

Congrats and Welcome Home! It will pass and that's a lot of points.    You will need to purchase 75 points direct to get the "perks" now that they have changed the rules.


----------



## capjak (Feb 26, 2018)

capjak said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home! It will pass and that's a lot of points.    You will need to purchase 75 points direct to get the "perks" now that they have changed the rules.



Also check out the DIS boards for ROFR information  looks like your good I Looked at AKL and only 1 had been taken by Disney and it was at $96.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 26, 2018)

Congrats!  You will love being able to book direct as a DVC member.


----------



## bendadin (Feb 26, 2018)

Congrats! We closed on our resale AKV about 2 years ago. We passed ROFR at $85 CPP. That being said, there is always demand for some of the older resorts, but you should be safe with AKV.


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 26, 2018)

capjak said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home! It will pass and that's a lot of points.    You will need to purchase 75 points direct to get the "perks" now that they have changed the rules.


yes. I'm not sure if we will do that. I'm not sure the "perks" are worth 75 points direct even at the cheapest DVC property. We'll see how much the kids enjoy it as they grow up. If we will be staying there a lot then perhaps it will be worth it. Right now the kids are only 4 yo and 7 mos so we've got some time.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Feb 27, 2018)

Congrats and welcome home! We have gotten SO much great use out of our DVC membership over the last 20+ years!


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 27, 2018)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Congrats and welcome home! We have gotten SO much great use out of our DVC membership over the last 20+ years!


Thank you. That's the key I guess, you've got to own it long term to really make it worth buying. I'm hoping to create some great memories with my kids there, that's why I bought it.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 28, 2018)

Congratulations! I am sure it will pass ROFR at the price you are paying, esp for a big contract.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 28, 2018)

capjak said:


> Also check out the DIS boards for ROFR information  looks like your good I Looked at AKL and only 1 had been taken by Disney and it was at $96.



DVC was not doing many ROFRs as of the end of last year. They were mainly buying back SSR and a few OKW at the end of last year. Aulani passed at any price.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> Well it looks like I'm joining the ranks of the DVC owners. My offer was just accepted for AKV. 320 points at $110/point. There are 320 banked from 2017 as well as all 2018 and 2019 points. It is a March use year. Now lets see if it passes ROFR. I'm hopeful that it will. If not, back to the drawing board.
> 
> Cheers,


You will pass, that's a nice amount of points. You will have many fabulous times with this purchase! 

Good for you!


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 28, 2018)

Very nice!! Congrats and Good luck with ROFR!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 28, 2018)

Just an FYI, last year DVC did ROFR in one week on two of my contracts. I was surprised how fast it was.


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 28, 2018)

Jayco29D said:


> Just an FYI, last year DVC did ROFR in one week on two of my contracts. I was surprised how fast it was.


Looking at the disboards it seems to be around 2 weeks right now. We’ll see I guess. I just sent the signed contract and escrow deposit today so hopefully in to Disney by Monday.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 1, 2018)

My problem was never with Disney - but Orange county - their property dept can take weeks.

You will love DVC.


----------

